# verbindung 2er Tabellen



## Gast (15. Dez 2008)

Moin,

wenn ich 2 Tabellen erzeugt habe, wo die eine Tabelle eine Verbindung zur anderen Tabelle hat mittels Foreignkey (CONSTRAINT, REFERENCES) dann ist mir nicht ganz klar wie ich einen Eintrag in eine Tabelle mache,
Muss ich da zuerst einen Eintrag in der einen Tabelle machen, die keinen FK hat und dann kann ich erst den Eintrag in der anderen Tabelle machen , oder wie macht man das "normal"
Beste Grüße,


----------



## SlaterB (15. Dez 2008)

du siehst es korrekt


----------



## Guest (15. Dez 2008)

Dann kommt es noch darauf an, ob der FK NULL sein darf oder nicht, wenn der FK NULL sein darf, dann kann ich die Tabellen eh editieren, wie ich will, oder?


----------



## SlaterB (15. Dez 2008)

ich stimme zu


----------

